# Saw this on FB; from FL Marine Plastics



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Have you ever been in a situation where you needed extra fenders when rafting up at the sandbar or docking but didn't have enough cleats? Here is the solution, cleats that drop into your rod holders. These are available here http://www.shop.flmarineplastics.com/Accessories_c9.htm along with other accessories to make life on your boat easier and more organized.




I am not associated with them, but wanted to pass along this find.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/new-products-available-now-170257/ 

they already beat you to it


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

FWIW I saw a neat tip in SaltWater Sportsman (I think) that they made something like this out of PVC and an end cap. Drilled a hole in the cap and inserted rope, knot the rope and done. 

Bet could do it for $10 and make for every rodholder on boat.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

JMB said:


> FWIW I saw a neat tip in SaltWater Sportsman (I think) that they made something like this out of PVC and an end cap. Drilled a hole in the cap and inserted rope, knot the rope and done.
> 
> Bet could do it for $10 and make for every rodholder on boat.


 
It is impressive how many "boat and fishing friendly" things you can make out of pvc.

Great tip........Thanks, just convinced me the rod holder I was going to remove will serve a useful purpose. Been needing a project.


----------

